

Nuclear fusion is coming, says noted VC - ingenium
http://www.news.com/8301-11128_3-9866626-54.html?tag=newsmap

======
mechanical_fish
Which century is this article from? It could easily have been written in 1957.

Fusion reactors are several steps up the plausibility ladder from perpetual-
motion machines, but AFAIK the number that have actually produced a net energy
surplus still stands at zero. Zero is a very bad number. If fusion were going
to matter in my lifetime, you'd like to have seen _one_ prototype that worked
by this point. It's most likely going to take decades to go from a prototype
to a reliable working unit, and even that process is not guaranteed to be a
smashing success: working solar cells have been around for over a century, and
in a modern form for over 50 years, and despite the decades of effort they're
still a marginal component of our energy infrastructure.

------
ingenium
I'm not sure how "noted" he is, but it's still interesting.

~~~
xirium
Google considered fusion (
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1996321846673788606&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1996321846673788606&q=engedu)
).

------
lvecsey
Puzzling that this article doesn't mention ITER

